# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η ALASSIA NEWSHIPS MANAGEMENT (Νίκος Β. Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Το 2009 ο γιος του Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου, Νίκος αναβίωσε το όνομα της εταιρείας του πατέρα του δημιουργώντας την ALASSIA NEWSHIPS MANAGEMENT (http://www.alassia.eu/) Όπως ο αδελφός του Πόλυς, και αυτός ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με bulk carriers έχοντας κάνει ένα πολύ καλό ξεκίνημα με δεδομένη και τη μικρή ηλικία της νέας εταιρείας. Το 2016 μετέφερε και 2 πλοία από την Safety Management Overseas του αδελφού του Πόλυ, στη νέα εταιρεία.

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της ALASSIA NEWSHIPS MANAGEMENT :
AlassiaNew.jpg

----------


## dionisos

OCEAN LIFE EX ENERGY STAR IMO 9254537 BULK CARRIER  Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2003 στο MAIJURU-JAPAN GROSS 39691 DW 75318 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 2009 και πωληθηκε το 2016
OCEAN LIFE IMO 9254537.jpg ΟCEAN LIFE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

BRIGHT LIFE IMO 9589712 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2011 στο IMABARI GROSS 17025 DW 28207 TONS. Επωληθη το 2016
BRIGHT LIFE IMO 9589712.jpg BRIGHT LIFE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

STAR LIFE IMO 9573828 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2011 στο IMABARI GROS 17033 DW 28210 TONS
STAR LIFE IMO 9573828.jpg STAR LIFE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

NEW LIFE IMO 9650987 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2013 στο IMABARI GROS 16991 DW 28227 TONS
NEW LIFE IMO 9650987.jpg NEW LIFE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LUCKY LIFE IMO 9668336 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2013 στο IMABARI GROSS16991 DW 28197 TONS
LUCKY LIFE IMO 9668336.jpg LUCKY LIFE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

AFROESSA IMO 9666522 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε τι 2014 στο TOYOHASHI GROSS 43000 DW 78175 TONS.
AFROESSA IMO 9666522.jpg AFROESSA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

MACHERAS IMO 9698850 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2015 στο TOKYO GROSS 43000 DW 80635 TONS.
MACHERAS IMO 9698850.jpg MACHERAS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

MARATHASSA IMO 9698862 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2015 στο TOKYO GROSS 43000 DW 80635 TONS.
MARATHASSA IMO 9698862.jpg MARATHASSA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CYMONA PRIDE -KYPROS UNITY IMO 9694488 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2014 στο SASEBO GROSS 42200 DW 77078 TONS
CYMONA PRIDE IMO 9694488.jpg CYMONA PRIDE  CYMONA PRIDE-KYPROS UNITY 9694488.jpg KYPROS UNITY shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CYMONA STAR - STALO IMO 9309485 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2006 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 46982 DW 87036 TONS.
CYMONA STAR IMO 9309485.jpg CYMONA STAR CYMONA STAR-STALO IMO 9309485.jpg STALO shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CYMONA ENERGY EX HERMES ISLAND IMO 9638173 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2012 στο SASEBO GROSS 40329 DW 74867 TONS
CYMONA ENERGY-HERMES ISLAND 9638173.jpg ως HERMES ISLAND shispoting

----------

